# Michigan realty and alti source



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

Apparently Michigan realty lost alti source work in Michigan(due to not paying botg contractors)......someone out west got them,does anyone know who it is???


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

The fly on the wall at Altisource told me a company called Elite Cleanup out of Michigan got that contract. I could be wrong though.


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

It is a company out west. They have already sent me work orders for properties I serviced for MRS. What a joke MRS and Ray are. Nothing but lies


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Latest joke sent from MRS*

Dear Valued Contractor,
Here is the late, and very unfortunate payment update that everyone has been waiting for. There has been a major set-back in our efforts to receive payment from one of our largest, and most outstanding clients, thanks to the combined continued efforts of a few contractors contacting and harassing them. Although I have continued to advise everyone not to do so, because it only causes more delays. This time, the damage is big. This particular client has now suspended all work, re-assigned all our work orders, and has halted all payments to us, pending further investigation, which will not start until after the first of the year. Once again, great job to those of you who chose this route. Nothing but more delays for the rest of us, who have been patiently waiting for a long time to receive payment.
After contacting the rest of our clients, we are not expecting to receive any more payments until after the new year. This will be the last update you will receive until after the 1st, unless by a miracle something changes before then.
I also want to remind everyone that their patience and understanding is still greatly appreciated. We will continue to do our best to get everyone paid as soon as possible, but we can’t get through this tuff time without everyone’s cooperation. Further degradation from any of our other clients could cause a devastating effect on all of us, forcing us to utilize other legal methods to settle our balances. That could result in pennies on the dollar, and we do not want to pursue those options. Without everyone’s continued support, we will run out of other options. The most desirable results will be generated by all of us working together. If you are currently contemplating your next action against us, please reconsider for the sake of us all.
I will sent out the next update as soon as new information is received. Please respond to this email with any questions, or for further clarification.

Thank you,


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

This is such bullsh** he never mentions the client because he is fearful of retribution because he knows it is a lie. The contractors have contacted "this particular" client and been informed MRS was paid in full. This guy should be sued to the high heavens.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

These guys are full of chit. Their Ponzi scheme is collapsing around them. The emails being sent are nothing more than delay tactics. Everyone that is owed money from needs to get off their butt and get paid. Start the lien process and do everything you can to protect your accounts receivables.

It really is a shame to see this play out over and over again. Anyone remember Lamco? What about Buczek? Don't think for one minute that MRS isn't in the exact same sinking ship.......


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

What a joke, let alone a very unprofessional worded letter from someone who purported to be a professional. lol!

Who uses "tuff" in a business letter. I hope everyone involved with them sues this guy. Call Bill Schuette! http://www.michigan.gov/ag/0,4534,7-164-17331---,00.html


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> These guys are full of chit. Their Ponzi scheme is collapsing around them. The emails being sent are nothing more than delay tactics. Everyone that is owed money from needs to get off their butt and get paid. Start the lien process and do everything you can to protect your accounts receivables.
> 
> It really is a shame to see this play out over and over again. Anyone remember Lamco? What about Buczek? Don't think for one minute that MRS isn't in the exact same sinking ship.......


Which begs the question, how in the name of God do these unscrupulous companies land these huge area contracts with the Nationals? Somewhere along the line the national has to hold some responsibility. Their screening process leaves a lot to be desired. Is it only botg that are required to submit background checks?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> What a joke, let alone a very unprofessional worded letter from someone who purported to be a professional. lol!
> 
> Who uses "tuff" in a business letter. I hope everyone involved with them sues this guy. Call Bill Schuette! http://www.michigan.gov/ag/0,4534,7-164-17331---,00.html


He doesn't have bad hand writing, he just has his own Font.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Someone in NE Ohio is warning contractors on Craigslist not to do business with MRS. Bravo to him/her way to get the word out!!


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

cover2 said:


> Someone in NE Ohio is warning contractors on Craigslist not to do business with MRS. Bravo to him/her way to get the word out!!


Lol


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

http://www.nationalmortgagenews.com...ed-out-ocwens-future-is-cloudy-1043433-1.html

http://www.nationalmortgagenews.com...s-to-cleanup-calls-for-profits-1043500-1.html


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

got a call from Altisource today. They said they are working on it and hopefully will get me paid within couple of weeks in full. And she re assured me they are not behind in paying MRS. They are full of crap


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Dear Valued Contractor,
Here is the late, and very unfortunate payment update that everyone has been waiting for. There has been a major set-back in our efforts to receive payment from one of our largest, and most outstanding clients, thanks to the combined continued efforts of a few contractors contacting and harassing them. Although I have continued to advise everyone not to do so, because it only causes more delays. This time, the damage is big. This particular client has now suspended all work, re-assigned all our work orders, and has halted all payments to us, pending further investigation, which will not start until after the first of the year. Once again, great job to those of you who chose this route. Nothing but more delays for the rest of us, who have been patiently waiting for a long time to receive payment.
After contacting the rest of our clients, we are not expecting to receive any more payments until after the new year. This will be the last update you will receive until after the 1st, unless by a miracle something changes before then.
I also want to remind everyone that their patience and understanding is still greatly appreciated. We will continue to do our best to get everyone paid as soon as possible, but we can’t get through this tuff time without everyone’s cooperation. Further degradation from any of our other clients could cause a devastating effect on all of us, forcing us to utilize other legal methods to settle our balances. That could result in pennies on the dollar, and we do not want to pursue those options. Without everyone’s continued support, we will run out of other options. The most desirable results will be generated by all of us working together. If you are currently contemplating your next action against us, please reconsider for the sake of us all.
I will sent out the next update as soon as new information is received. Please respond to this email with any questions, or for further clarification.

Thank you,




BRADSConst said:


> These guys are full of chit. Their Ponzi scheme is collapsing around them. The emails being sent are nothing more than delay tactics. Everyone that is owed money from needs to get off their butt and get paid. Start the lien process and do everything you can to protect your accounts receivables.
> 
> It really is a shame to see this play out over and over again. Anyone remember Lamco? What about Buczek? Don't think for one minute that MRS isn't in the exact same sinking ship.......





Oh yeah, you guys are going to get the great big shaft............. dry. 


Sorry to hear that about the contractors.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Follow what is going on with this company on Foreclosurepedia...

Apparently Jay has entered into some sort of arrangement with Foreclosure...so check out the articles over there...


----------

